# Поздравляем с окончанием обучения - Денис



## Drongo

Поздравляем с окончанием обучения *Денис*  

Считаю, что обучение на ВН не мёд и не лёгкое, каким кажется или может показаться и только упорство может помочь заставить себя решить все задания, ответить на все вопросы кураторов максимально полно. Так уже складывается что последние темы заканчиваю я и по традиции поздравляю.  Есть в обучении такой тонкий момент, который должен складываться из степени доверия ученика и преподавателя. Из этого устанавливается незримое взаимопонимание, когда не только ученик учится, но и преподаватель чему-то учится у студента. :good2: Спасибо за то, что был хорошим студентом. И будь трижды отличным специалистом не только в практике. Ура! :victory: Лёгкой практики и верного глаза. 

*За удачу*


----------



## icotonev

Я поздравляю Вас и удачи..!


----------



## Arbitr

Ну что тезка..завидую тебе, мне не сказали что был хорошим студентом))
поздравляю!! и удачи на тропе войны!


----------



## iolka

*ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!*








*Вот так мы все за тебя рады!*​


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Сашка

поздравляю! )


----------



## Drongo

Arbitr написал(а):


> мне не сказали что был хорошим студентом))


Это подразумевалось.  У тебя было свойство, как-то делать так, что многие преподы упускали *уже заданый* вопрос, ждали твоего ответа, но ты каким-то образом уводил в сторону и спохватывались мы только в конце. :biggrin:


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Денис

Спасибо, Друзья!  Процесс обучения был интересным, преподаватели не просто проверяли мои ответы, но и старались где-то намекнуть, дать совет, что-то пояснить. 
Спасибо *iolka* за помощь в самом начале обучения и разъяснения!
Спасибо *akoK* за идею обучения и то, что приняли обратно в студенты! Я, ведь, тогда уже собирался бросить обучение. 
И, конечно, спасибо *Drongo* за оперативные ответы, помощь в обучении и ценные темы!


----------



## MotherBoard

Поздравляю!)))


----------



## goredey

поздравляю


----------



## Arbitr

Денис написал(а):


> Спасибо iolka за помощь в самом начале обучения и разъяснения!
> Спасибо akoK за идею обучения и то, что приняли обратно в студенты! Я, ведь, тогда уже собирался бросить обучение


эть, что то у нас лишком много общего ))) и Елочка в самом начале очень помогла, особенно тем что


iolka написал(а):


> 1. Arbitr, вы первый не лентяй и так подробно всё расписали... обычно ученики леняться и ограничиваются несколькими строчками... а вы молодец - расписали всё - за это и посчитала нужным написать


 еслиб не эти такие простые слова фиг бы сподвигнулся учиться так примерно,
а в начале лета просто разуверился в себе и писал akok у чтоб удалил меня, я не на что негоден, или принять в студенты и начать с первого задания)))
ну а Drongo настолько оперативно отвечал, его советы ну и конечно искандера моего земляка мне оч помогли.
*СПАСИБКИ ВАМ ЕЩЕ РАЗОК))))))*


----------



## Alex1983

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю! Успехов!


----------



## Tiare

*Денис*, поздравляю!!!


----------



## iskander-k

Поздравляю !


----------



## iolka

Arbitr написал(а):


> 1. Arbitr, вы первый не лентяй и так подробно всё расписали... обычно ученики леняться и ограничиваются несколькими строчками... а вы молодец - расписали всё - за это и посчитала нужным написать


абсолютная правда... возможно скоро это будет принято как норма для начала обучения.... спасибо, что так ответственно подошли к обучению.


----------



## Arbitr

iolka написал(а):


> абсолютная правда... возможно скоро это будет принято как норма для начала обучения


если даст бог стану преподавателем, а хочу помогать начинающим..то буду просить их давать инфу по крайне мере непонятным файлам..что най

_Добавлено через 31 секунду_
дут))


----------



## Сашка

Arbitr написал(а):


> если даст бог стану преподавателем


Давай, у тебя клёво получается! Умеешь ты донести нужную информацию до ученика, мне понравилось у тебя учиться в теме про баян )))))))))))))))))


----------



## MotherBoard

Много чего общего у нас студентов.. Сначала бросаем всё, а потом спохватываемся...
Я так уже под конец выдохлась настолько, что в последнем задании недопоняла.. что от меня требуют.
Когда я уже думала что всё.. сказали ещё писать скрипт.. Я долго думала - что же это? Опять скрипт и опять новые логи? Но дело ограничилось скриптом в конце.. А не проверочными логами.. что я ну никак до сих пор не могу понять)))


----------



## edde

Поздравляю!!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю с попаданием в мои руки!!!


----------



## Drongo

thyrex написал(а):


> Поздравляю с попаданием в мои руки!!!


Из огня да в полымя. И в мои тоже.


----------



## icotonev

Поздравляю! Успехов!

_Добавлено через 5 минут 54 секунды_
п.п. И не бояться *thyrex* и *Drongo*, Они такие же строгие, как учителя и хорошие друзья, не так страшно....!


----------

